# Lindsay Lohan



## Zhukov (Oct 21, 2004)

Inspired by another thread:


----------



## Joz (Oct 21, 2004)

Remind me sometime to tell you how much I hate you.    :funnyface


----------



## janeeng (Oct 21, 2004)

Don't worry Joz, this is more Z's type! hahahahahah


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 21, 2004)

When did lindsay grow up?  

jan, dare i ask where the heck you get all these fatties? i mean do you just have a harddrive of fat pics on it somewhere or what?


----------



## Joz (Oct 21, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Don't worry Joz, this is more Z's type! hahahahahah



You know, for a large gal she's not all that bad.  I think you can do better than that for him!


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 21, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Don't worry Joz, this is more Z's type! hahahahahah





			
				joz said:
			
		

> You know, for a large gal she's not all that bad.



Maybe if she lost about a half ton.

And incidentally, I was to remind you how much you hated me.  This is that reminder.


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 21, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> When did lindsay grow up?



As soon as she walked out of the plastic surgeon's office.


----------



## Joz (Oct 21, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Maybe if she lost about a half ton.
> 
> And incidentally, I was to remind you how much you hated me.  This is that reminder.




Ok.    I hate you.   I hate you  alot.

You post pictures of these beautiful women that are among the minority.  And I truly can appreciate beauty.  But there are about 2 dozen super models in this world.  The rest of us are just women.


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2004)

She will be mine. Oh yes, she will be mine.


----------



## Joz (Oct 21, 2004)

Dan said:
			
		

> She will be mine. Oh yes, she will be mine.


 :teeth:


----------



## janeeng (Oct 22, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> When did lindsay grow up?
> 
> jan, dare i ask where the heck you get all these fatties? i mean do you just have a harddrive of fat pics on it somewhere or what?



Hahhaha, the internet is full of endless fatties!!!!! Hey, I went easy on Z, that really wasn't that bad at all.  
 :tng:


----------



## NATO AIR (Oct 22, 2004)

damn she grew some big ol titays rather quick... hmm, what does everyone think about the apparent quality of the lucky plastic surgeon's work?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 22, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> damn she grew some big ol titays rather quick... hmm, what does everyone think about the apparent quality of the lucky plastic surgeon's work?



...or people could just be happy with what they're born with.


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm in love with picture #2!! :wank:


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...or people could just be happy with what they're born with.



Im happy with alot of what girls are born with:-D


----------



## Shattered (Oct 22, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Im happy with alot of what girls are born with:-D




Obviously you're a true gentleman.


----------



## wolvie20m (Oct 22, 2004)

This goes to show you men are gonna start a bar poicly, card if they look under 32.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Obviously you're a true gentleman.



I try i have a few rough times.


----------



## dmp (Oct 22, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> damn she grew some big ol titays rather quick... hmm, what does everyone think about the apparent quality of the lucky plastic surgeon's work?




IF she had surgery, the doctor performed quite well...from what we can see.  Nekkid boob shots would tell the tale.

As long as a surgeon does good work, do you know the best way to tell the difference between natural vs. enhanced boobs?


Enhanced boobs look 'perfect'.


----------



## Jackass (Oct 22, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> IF she had surgery, the doctor performed quite well...from what we can see.  Nekkid boob shots would tell the tale.



No IF abou it! All over the news. Think she was 16 when she got them from her mom???


----------



## NATO AIR (Oct 23, 2004)

i think plain, normal women are the hottest ones out there.  you make a plain woman happy, you make her feel confident, you make her feel appreciated and respected, and every single positive quality about her is magnified in ungodly amounts.   then you see that all the stress, pollution, possibly poor eating/living habits and the putting up with bullshit for years that girl has experienced goes away, just like a beat up old car.  once she's relieved of all this by your good actions, you have a gorgeous, nearly brand new one.


----------



## Dan (Oct 24, 2004)

If you can feel them, then they're real.


----------



## dmp (Oct 24, 2004)

Nicely said Dan...

Getting new tires for my car doesn't make my car 'fake'...getting a better engine for the car doesn't make it 'fake'...


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm in love with picture #2!! :wank:


----------



## janeeng (Oct 24, 2004)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> I'm in love with picture #2!! :wank:



Picture #2 - Jim spanks it!!!!!!!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 26, 2004)

Lindsay Lohan... quite possibly the woman I'd stalk if I was a Hollywood stalker like -=d=-.


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd stalk Fergie from Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## dmp (Oct 27, 2004)

ya know what really sucks? Makes me sick to my stomach actually...i'm lookin at those pics posted in the first post in this thread thinking 'awwww...yeah!! What a nice-looking piece of boo-tay'.

It was only a few years ago, she looked like this:






Horrifying.


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, if you were posting pictures of her _then_ and drooling over them, that would be a problem.

But my advice to you is: stop thinking that way ya dirty pedophile!


----------



## dmp (Oct 27, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> But my advice to you is: stop thinking that way ya dirty pedophile!



...at least it's not homosexual pedophilia. :


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2004)

> Horrifying.



Ah, it was only a few more years ago that she looked like this...






Talk about a hottie!!!!

I'm a terrible human being.


----------



## dmp (Oct 27, 2004)

that just ain't right, Dan.


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 27, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...at least it's not homosexual pedophilia. :




I have no response to that that isn't simultaneously hilarious and incredibly offensive.


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 27, 2004)

dudes. I am 16; tits are tits. Period.

My girlfriend says that if I was perfect I would offer her more massages
If she looked more like Linsdey Lohan I would love to give her a massage. A breast massage. With my mouth.


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 27, 2004)

Just relax John.


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 27, 2004)

I can't help it if I have the uncanny ability to issue massages. Especially breast massages. Especially breast massages with my mouth. I really can't help that.


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 27, 2004)

JohnGalt said:
			
		

> dudes. I am 16; tits are tits. Period.
> 
> I would have never known you were 16.. Most of the guys on here act 16..
> 
> Sorry guys I had too !


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2004)

> dudes. I am 16; tits are tits. Period.
> 
> My girlfriend says that if I was perfect I would offer her more massages
> If she looked more like Linsdey Lohan I would love to give her a massage. A breast massage. With my mouth.



This is the greatest post in the history of the board!


----------



## Merlin1047 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> JohnGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 28, 2004)

This thread is about due from some fresh pics of the young lady in question.

Not as good as the first four, but I never expected this thread to be so popular, otherwise I'd have strung them out.


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 28, 2004)

Here, I found a few more.  These are better.


----------



## Dan (Oct 29, 2004)

Schwing!


----------



## Jackass (Oct 31, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> JohnGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 1, 2004)

Dan said:
			
		

> This is the greatest post in the history of the board!



Stick around baby, I'm on fire!


----------



## musicman (Nov 2, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Inspired by another thread:





She's lovely, it's true - but, if you take a close look at photo #3 (first post), you'll see that her right leg is abnormally long, and bends behind her at rather a strange angle. Poor thing.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 4, 2004)

Dan said:
			
		

> Ah, it was only a few more years ago that she looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god you really are LOL :spank3:


----------

